# Mark Hubbard’s Last Chance Berlin Bass Tournament



## pikemaster (Feb 4, 2005)

November 4 2017. 8am to 4pm. 
Bonner Rd ramp
$30 PER PERSON
Includes big bass
No limit on how many people in a boat. 
No preregistration just show up.


----------



## BASSINONE (Oct 24, 2013)

Are you sure it is not 30 per boat? I fished these before, don't sound right.


----------



## pikemaster (Feb 4, 2005)

$30.00 per person


----------



## icetester (Feb 16, 2015)

I'm bringing my pontoon. My boat should be good for a $300 entry...

Lol, I just had to do it....


----------



## ROOK (Mar 6, 2010)

wondering how the tourney went? any weights?


----------



## BASSINONE (Oct 24, 2013)

like 12 boats, over 12 lb won.


----------

